# Exhaust Advice Please



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

I had ordered a Pypes X-pipe header exhaust for my '67 GTO in 2 1/2" size. Today I opened the box and it is 3" size. Question(s): Is there any large difference in tone/volume between the two? Is there any realistic performance improvement with less restriction of the 3"? I don't want my car to sound like a mud racing 4X4 pickup truck!! I will be running a fresh RA III motor. Thanks.
Chemnick:eek2::leaving:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

chemnick said:


> I had ordered a Pypes X-pipe header exhaust for my '67 GTO in 2 1/2" size. Today I opened the box and it is 3" size. Question(s): Is there any large difference in tone/volume between the two? Is there any realistic performance improvement with less restriction of the 3"? I don't want my car to sound like a mud racing 4X4 pickup truck!! I will be running a fresh RA III motor. Thanks.
> Chemnick:eek2::leaving:


Honestly I would return the 3" system and have them send you the proper one. 

And make sure they pay for the shipping, it was their error!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, unless your running big HP the 3" are overkill.


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks. The swap deal was easy to do (Summit). No BS, no problems.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Actually they did the same thing to me except sent 2" instead of 2.5. They were on the ball with getting them swapped. If you are installing yourself i would recommend upgrading to the stainless band clamps or having them welded after you get them roughed in and marked.


----------



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks. As luck would have it, I had ordered the 2.5" band clamps, which came in today.
Thought I was about to put it all together when I opened up the box. Another delay. And so it goes..............................


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Also... the 3" system would have HURT your performance, not helped it.... 

You done good. :cheers

Bear


----------

